# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Mình mới mua được con máy này

## vuhaqn

Mình mới mua con máy này. Bác nào hiểu biết rộng cho xin ý kiến. Mình đang chuẩn bị lắp đặt.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## Nam CNC

quá ghê ...... quá dữ luôn.

    Không biết hình thiệt hay bụp ở đâu vậy ta ? cho mình hỏi nó là nguyên 1 máy hay nó chỉ là 1 phần của cái máy nào đó hoành tráng ?

----------

vuhaqn

----------


## CKD

Trên hình chỉ là 1 phần thôi. Có thể là trục xz của con oxy gas nào đó

----------

vuhaqn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ui trời ơi lần đầu tiên em nhìn thấy con máy dài thế này....

----------

vuhaqn

----------


## hitoshi88

Dòng oxi ga cỡ lớn

----------

vuhaqn

----------


## solero

Hình như nó còn thiếu ray trượt trục Y thì phải

----------

vuhaqn

----------


## vuhaqn

Đây chỉ là 1 phần thân máy thôi. Còn ray trượt và bể cắt nữa. Hiện tại thì đang sử dụng máy cnc cắt tia nước này

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vuhaqn

> quá ghê ...... quá dữ luôn.
> 
>     Không biết hình thiệt hay bụp ở đâu vậy ta ? cho mình hỏi nó là nguyên 1 máy hay nó chỉ là 1 phần của cái máy nào đó hoành tráng ?


Thật luôn đấy. Hôm nào lắp ráp xong mình sẽ port ảnh lên

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vanlam1102

hoành tráng quá thể. cái này dùng để cắt thép đóng tàu hả bác.

----------


## vuhaqn

> hoành tráng quá thể. cái này dùng để cắt thép đóng tàu hả bác.


CNC cắt tia nước dùng để cắt gạch Granite, còn CNC Plasma dùng để cắt sắt và tích hợp thêm hàn chập và sơn tự động

----------


## nhatson

cắt tia nước, em thấy nó cắt láng, nó ngán kim loại mỏng thôi

----------


## marl

> Đây chỉ là 1 phần thân máy thôi. Còn ray trượt và bể cắt nữa. Hiện tại thì đang sử dụng máy cnc cắt tia nước này


Đây là máy cắt thép tấm thường có trong nhà máy chế tạo thép kết cấu như các dầm nhà xưởng .... Nếu còn bể cắt thì là máy cắt plasma, tất nhiên là có thể cắt bằng gas. Đầu cắt 4, 5 đang lắp đầu cắt khí gas, đầu cắt 1 hình như là đầu cắt plasma hình không rõ lắm hai đầu cắt 2, 3 chưa lắp đầu cắt nào cả. Chổ chàng trai đang đứng, tay vịn vào lan can là máy tính điều khiển chạy winxp phía sau máy tính điều khiển là tủ điện chứa driver servo. Nếu bạn định chế tạo thép kết cấu thì bạn phải mua thêm máy hàn dầm nữa. Chúc bạn thành công.

----------

